# Kräuterkunde - Schwarzer Lotus



## Nightworld (20. September 2006)

kan bitte jemand mal posten wo es schwarzen lotus gibt? cods wären super. und sieht man den  auf dem Radar wenn wan Kräuterkunde an hatu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (21. September 2006)

Fragt der im Forum einer *WoW-Datenbank* tatsächlich wo er XYZ findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ketzer!

Schau mal hier: http://www.buffed.de/?o=182

So long
Rascal


----------



## Sahne (21. September 2006)

Hallo,

Hmmm Doppelpost?

Also erstmal.. warum suchste net einfach danach auf buffed.de, dann haste doch die möglichen Spawnpunkte.

http://www.buffed.de/?o=182

Gruss


----------



## Nightworld (21. September 2006)

Sahne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hmmm Doppelpost?
> 
> ...




thx und kan mir jemand sagen wo es >FILZDISTEL< gibts? weil ich immer probs mit suche bei blasc


----------



## Rascal (22. September 2006)

Nightworld schrieb:


> thx und kan mir jemand sagen wo es >FILZDISTEL< gibts? weil ich immer probs mit suche bei blasc


Kein Wunder hast du Probleme das ding heisst FLITZdistel und nicht FILZdistel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eh voila: http://www.buffed.de/?i=2452

So Long
Rascal


----------



## GreyDeath (22. September 2006)

Oder ums einfacher zu machen:
Ernte Maguskönigskraut und Wilddornrose und machmal sind da welche drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach 2 Stunden farmen hatte ich über 20 Stück und ich hab eigentlich alles im low level Gebiet gepflückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undo (8. Oktober 2006)

also ich hab auch schon im blasc nachgesehen.

gefunden hab ich aber noch nie einen schwarzen lotus

..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (9. Oktober 2006)

Undo schrieb:


> also ich hab auch schon im blasc nachgesehen.
> 
> gefunden hab ich aber noch nie einen schwarzen lotus
> 
> ...


Mein Alchi schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad.gobbo (13. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Lotus spawnt recht selten und die Spawnpunkte sind wohl bekannt -> sprich jeder Kräuterguzzi der auf seinem Epic in der Nähe ist, macht gerne mal einen Schwenker zu den Punkt um das gute Blümchen zu bergen, wenn es da sein sollte. Somit ist es recht selten, BL zu finden.


----------



## Killermage (17. Oktober 2006)

Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass sich in einem Schwarzer Lotus - "Vorkommen" auch mal mehr als ein Pflänzchen befinden? Hatte bisher immer nur eine einzelne Primel in der Hand.


----------



## Roran (18. Oktober 2006)

Immer nur 1er drin


----------

